# Advice on Miller Lakes Winipeg?



## Susieqt (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello everyone - I wonder if you can help? I would love to own a motorhome and this might be a good deal - or not!

My OH and I have just been offered first refusal on a Miller Lakes Winipeg on a Fiat Ducato 2L TD. It is 2007 and has done 3500. OH's parents bought it from new and haven't really got on with it. They want to sell it and buy a conservatory and have offered it to us for £15000. As far as I know there is nothing wrong with it and it has been stored inside for the last year at least.

Would you knowledgeable folk think that a good deal? The only thing I really have to compare it to is my mum and dad's 1993 Compass Drifter on a Talbot Express TDI chassis and it is a bit larger, the interior is really plush compared to the Miller and it is a big meaty engine - think it might be a 2.9L?

I haven't been able to find much about Miller on the internet so any help would be gratefully received. I suppose the other sensible question would be could I spend £15000 better on a motorhome?

Many thanks

susie
PS - it's just for us and the dog!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Probably not you wont find a 2007 van for that price

joe

Unless its this one motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/.../miller/lakes-winnipeg/.../miller-lakes-winnipeg-fiat-ducato-2-0-turbo-deisel-diesel - Cached


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Although i know nothing about the brand £15000 does seem very cheap for an 07 model, snap their hand off, first google the brand and see what others go for.

Paul.


----------



## Susieqt (Apr 20, 2011)

I see the very modelwe are talking about on Autotrader listed for £19950 but can't see anything much else about Miller Winipegs (sorry the link didn't work Joe but I searched for the make and found it)

Seems to be an Italian make so door on the 'wrong' side for traffic. I read something somewhere saying that the make is 'no frills' but practical and the Miller website doesn't have a whole load of information really. Very little on Google about them.

susie


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

That price gives you plenty of lee-way to decide whether motorhoming is for you or not - if you decide not, you aren't going to lose much (if any) money if you bail out.

I'd snatch their arm off as well.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We have a New Life 1 motorhome which is made by SEA who also make Miller along with Mobilvetta, Sharky and Mclouis brands.

Our electrical control panel and electric step are actually branded Miller as well.

As a previous poster said they are Italian. Our New Life is very much the budget end of the market but is very well equipped as I believe the Miller motorhomes are as well.

Our m/h needed a new control panel when we bought it which took a couple of months to arrive from Italy but this is not exactly unusual for continental spare parts.

It has been fine since (about 18months) and has taken us to the Alps, Devon and the far north of Scotland with no problems.

It sounds like a very good deal to me. I'd buy it, try it for 12 months and if you don't like it flog it as you might even make a profit.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Susieqt (Apr 20, 2011)

Many thanks for your help on this. Sadly our job situation has just changed and we won't be in a position to buy for a while, even at the excellent family rate we were offered!

That means there is a nice bargain to be had on autotrader for just under £20k - from my research and your input that looks like a great deal so I hope one of you can benefit.

I've sent off for my subscription to this site in the hope that we will be in a position to join the happy ranks of motorhome campers in the future!

Best wishes and thanks again for your help

susie


----------



## Susieqt (Apr 20, 2011)

*Now sold*

Just to let anyone browsing this thread know that OH's parents have now sold their motorhome.


----------

